# Embryo storage RFC info



## bambi13 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi,

I hoping some1 will be able to help me in regard embryo storage in the RFC. 
We currently have some frosties in storage in the Rfc. Its coming up to 2years since they where first frozen from our NHS cycle and I know that after the 2years free storage you begin to pay for storage yearly. Im just wondering do RFC contact you with  'bill' for the next yeat storage or do i need to contact them? Any info would be greatly appreciated! Xx


----------



## cat_35 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi Bambi13

Yes they will send you a letter and then you can ring up and pay over the phone, I just did it a couple of months ago  xx


----------



## bambi13 (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you so much! Puts my mind at ease now, i could never get speaking to anyone at RFC anytime i phoned and was stressing myself out! Xx


----------

